# skype12 won't log in



## vatson (Jun 25, 2009)

On my home box running FreeBSD 6.4-STABLE i386 I can suddenly no longer log in to Skype. It used to work, and I don't remember doing anything special that could have broken it - no base system or ports updates or any other reconfiguring of the system. 

When logging in, Skype just says "Invalid password". With the same username and password I can successfully log in to Skype on two other computers, one running FreeBSD 7.2-STABLE and Skype 2.0.<something> from ports, the other running Windows XP and version 4.x of Skype for Windows. This 6.4 box is currently running skype12-1.2.0.18.

I'm pretty sure I'm not making a typo when entering the password, because I've had this problem for almost 2 months now  

Things I've tried:

1. Move my ~/.Skype directory out of the way, so new one gets created when starting Skype.

2. Change my Skype password on some other computer and log in with the new password. 

3. Register a new Skype account. It always says that the username is already taken, even for usernames that are *highly* unlikely to exist.

4. Bring home a laptop running XP and log in to Skype using that. Works fine, so I know it's not my internet connection.

5. Reinstall skype12 port and all ports it depends on:
linux_base-fc-4_14
linux-expat-1.95.8_2
linux-fontconfig-2.2.3_9
linux-xorg-libs-6.8.2_7
linux_dri-7.0_1

6. Turn on debug logging as described here: 
http://lnk.nu/developer.skype.com/ww4 
No log file is created.

If the last one worked, I could at least hope to get some help from the Skype support. But without logfile, I'm afraid they'll just say that FreeBSD is not a supported platform. 

Any ideas what else to try are welcome.


----------



## lme@ (Jun 30, 2009)

I had the same problem some weeks ago. But I eventually updated my ports, used linux_base-f8 and it worked again.
But AFAIK f8 is not supported on FreeBSD 6.x.


----------



## vatson (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, I bought new motherboard, new CPU, new RAM, new HDDs, installed FreeBSD 7-STABLE and linux_base-fc6. Skype is working like a charm


----------

